# sakit tuloy ng ulo ko, kakatamad magwork



## ceelnet

Hi there, 

I am new member here trying to learn tagalog to communicate better with my filipina gf. Can anyone help with the translation of "sakit tuloy ng ulo ko.. kakatamad magwork"?

Thank you.
ceelnet


----------



## rockjon

"sakit tuloy ng ulo ko.. kakatamad magwork"
  This means more or less:
As a result or consequently my head hurts...I just became lazy to work.  

The tuloy is bit a tricky since in Tagalog it actually has two meanings.  The majority of the tuloy meanings typically mean continue.  However, there is a use that means as a result or consequently.


----------



## ceelnet

Thank you very much. I tried searching the web for some clue but in vain until you came along. Cheers.


----------

